# Diamond "Orange Spotted" Goby



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I bought this fish today and he is digging so many holes in my substrate. I am scared that he will dig under a rock to far and it will fall on him. My aquarium used to be really clear, will he eventually stop making a mess? I thought they made one burrow and then eventually stopped and just sifted. Boy was i wrong. I just finished my third water change. WHEN WILL THE MESS END.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It most likely won't end. This is what they do. Sand sifting gobys will sift every grain of sand over and over and can/will cause a rock slide easily!

I had one and I gave it away because it was snowing everything in my tank. It looked like the Rocky Mountains in the winter time in my tank.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

ok thanks. i guess ill put him in my quarantine tank and convert it into a little reef for my bro or something


----------

